# My almost pet squirrel!



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

So today at work I was almost chosen by a small, obviously young, squirrel! XD i work overnights at a drug store and around the time the morning shift showed up i see this small guy run up to the door. He didn't run off when I came by and the door opened. A customer scared him away when he looked like he was about to come inside. So I went out to see where he went and how best to direct him towards the cover of the trees nearby. He sat there and drank out of a puddle before running towards me, something not unusual for squirrels I've seen. But instead of stopping and running off he ran right up to me and stopped by my foot! He looked like he was contemplating climbing up me. But then he moved over to stop by another customer and then went under a car. Sadly thats when I lost him so i can only hope he didn't climb up into the car, which drove off a little later. He seemed very cautious, but also curious enough that he wasn't frightened. He didn't act sick, so I'm guessing he was on his own for the first time. I've never had an animal be so relaxed with me before, it was kinda amazing. Lol anyway just had to share!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Hahaha see all I picture are gross ground squirrels when people always talk about how "cute" squirrels are. But tha is crazy story. But he will come to visit you from time to time.


----------



## pip367622 (Feb 24, 2014)

Are you tall? Maybe young squiggly thought you to be a tree, with pink arm branches, great story though, imagine the shock driving in your car, looking in the rear view mirror and seeing a young squirrel staring back at you from the headrest! 

Pip x


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Cute, but could he be rabid?


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

It's very very rare for small animals to contract rabies. It is common for sick animals to seem "friendly" though, so you should never approach a wild animal who displays that sort of behavior. In this case though, it sounds like the squirrel population is just super familiar with people.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Also sounds like he could have been scared and disoriented.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Squirrels are so funny! My old Spanish teacher has one that lives outside his apartment and he feeds it nuts right out of his hand and he can even pet her


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

I am pretty short. XD but my brother says its not unusal for squirrels here to climb people or come up to them. A lot of people here have pet squirrels they find "abandoned" as babies and just raise, or they tame the ones in their yard to take food. I'm sure he was pretty confused as to what was going on, but he didn't seem very panicked. He was on the opposite side of the building where the trees are, and he did seem to be looking for a place to go up before he ran to me. I'm sure he wasn't trying to befriend me , as wonderful as that would be, but I've never had a wild animal willingly get so close before.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

There is a place here called Box Canyon where the rangers leave sunflower seeds out for the chipmunks. It's great for the tourists. The chipmunks will sit right next to your shoe and stuff their little cheeks full of seeds! Sounds like your squirrels are just really used to being around people.


----------

